# Stealth Easy Ryder Dresser



## BillFromBio (Mar 16, 2012)

My third setup.  Best one yet.  Not complete yet the rest of the materials are already ordered and on the way.  Not the original design but very similar and hopefully just as efficient.

The dresser is basically light tight other than the 2"x1' gap on the bottom right for intake.  I have a GrowBright Pure Flow 4 Jr. Carbon Filter on the way with a TD-100XS found here "hxxp://www.hvacquick.com/products/residential/Bathroom-Ventilation/Remote-Fans-for-Bath/S-P-TD-SILENT-Series-Inline-Fans" Brilliant new line of fans cant wait to hear it.... or not actually.... Anyway the fan will be mounted on the right wall if your viewing from the back and the filter will sit under it,  you can see the gap cut out in the wire shelving.  The fan will pull the air through the filter and push air through the light.  Sitting inside the speaker will be a 4" booster fan to help pull/direct the air out.  There is a wooden tray underneath the shelving that i've lined with a garbage bag to gather the water drainage.  I'm actually very proud of the back door because it was a ***** and i wasn't sure how i was gonna put it together.  But basically there are 4 latches one on the top one on the side and 2 on the bottom that really pull the door toward the dresser which is snug against duck-tape weather stripping along the edge of the door.  BTW duck-tape brand weather stripping for $2 beats the **** out of that stuff you get at home depot you get 4x as much for the price and it sticks wayyyyy better.   

My other list of supplies:
-Biobizz Starter Pack w/
&#8226; Bio-Bloom 1L
&#8226; Bio-Grow 1L
&#8226; TopMax 500ml
&#8226; BioHeaven 250ml
&#8226; RootJuice 250ml
&#8226; 1 measuring cup
&#8226; BioBizz pen 
-FoxFarm Ocean Forest potting soil
-FoxFarm Light Warrior Agro-Ponic
-10x 2 Gallon Grow bags

I plan on growing 2-3 easy ryders at once.  Gonna start with 2 just to see the size/height so on.  Set the mark i guess.  The only concern i have with this grow is the height.  I'm using a 250w HPS and i was able to keep it cool with just 1 booster duct fan before i redesigned so i'm sure i can keep it just as cool now.  I have an array of fans that i can mount inside when the time comes.  Total distance from the shelving to the bottom of the light is 38".... Grow bag height is 10" research on the light says 5" is safe to prevent bleaching.  I think i can push 2"-3" if i have too considering it will only be toward the end of the plants life.  Which gives me about 20"-26" of plant height.  These plants can get to be much bigger than that but thats why i'm goin with a 2gallon pot to root lock it right where i want it while keeping it healthy.

Well thats my vision i would love to know what others think seeing as how i can't really share this with too many people in person other than my girlfriend and she doesn't really care/understand.  Questions, Comments, and Concerns are all welcome.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 16, 2012)

IMO your going to need alot more fan pow those fans your looking at are for commercial bathrooms and they also have to have a special adapter wired into then to safely run them 24/7. 

What wattage light you using?

They don't like for us to post  off site live links


----------



## BillFromBio (Mar 16, 2012)

They have really good ratings even with static pressure I don't need to move slot of air and I did it with a duct booster fan fine.  Its only a 250w ligh and the smallest filter I can find


----------



## BillFromBio (Mar 17, 2012)

Have been looking into making a DIY carbon filter.  If i make it small i think that will drop some of the drag from the filter but thats a backup plan if the Growbrite has too much static pressure.  I've been researching non stop for weeks and still find new information.  I should have went with the TD-150s Silent Series which has quite a bit more power especially at the .5" static pressure mark which is where i think i'll be at with a carbon filter.  Either way i only need about 70cfm in the end so i should be alright.  

Please comment.....

P.S. Just came across a small plug-in carbon filter made by hamilton beach.  http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002SHCEVG/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20 Seems pretty legit.  If all else fails i think i can use one of these in the room and one outside if needed and just use the fan for ventilation.


----------

